# Dwarf Sag



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, got some dwarf sag today. I can say i will never order from pet solutions again. Plants came in bad shape and snails every where, but I cleaned it and trimmed it. I'm gonna use this for a carpet plant, because I have 37g tall tank and if anyone one knows that dwarf sag is very tall carpet plant. I did a reset my 2.5g into a quarantine tank for my dwarf sag. Getting the plants in better shape I'm using DIY root tabs and crap fluval pressurized Co2 kit until I get a extension on my 10 pound Co2 tank. As for now, this is keeping me busy experimenting with different plants until I start setting up my ADA nano tank setup for AGA aquascaping contest and IAPLC in 2015.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Quick update, I added a cheap topfin power head on my QT tank. I'm using Takashi Amano idea of flow with a CO2 diffuser. It helps the plants, by not leting the CO2 bubbles escape the tank. I have few pictures and it's amazing really.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I was reading somewhere (and of course can't find it now!) that Dwarf Sag can either be tall or short.

In my low-tech tank using Seachem Flourish and Seachem Excel, the Dwarf Sag I get from jdaquatics13 | eBay only gets about 2" high. Wonder if it's a different type as I've had other that got too tall for my 20 long. Do you know?

PS: I feel your pain on ordering from Pet Solutions. Had the same experience. It's the Peachii , JDAquatics, Planted Aquariums Central or Bama Plants for me.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

That's a good question; I wonder if the lighting affects the height? I planted some a lil over week ago, and what didn't melt is now 4-6 inches ( high light: par is around 100), and am using Seachem Flourish and Seachem Flourish Excel


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lighting is 21 watt 65K and 10K fluorescent. But I did see a discussion on a shorter variety; I'll keeping looking.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Chilensis (Sagittaria platyphylla) and Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata) is the only 2 I know at the moment. I never heard of dwarf sag staying at 2 inches, that's awesome. I also heard higher light the shorter it is around 4 inches, but at lower light it tends to get taller, I might be wrong. This is why I test out different variety of plants so I can learn and find out what went wrong. I am hoping for semi tall carpet for the 37g tall.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

When I got the dwarf sag, I thought it would be 2" also...I am going try glosso for a carpet. I have 2 2.5 gallon tanks I am using for experiment tanks, but I think I have the need for another 20 just for growing - lol..I am hooked!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm using Crypt petchii as a foreground plant. I had Fissidens on mesh as a carpet but it collected so much crap and was impossible to vacuum so I took it out.

Just received seven more Crypt petchii today. Woo hoo!!! You guys should try it. Only gets 2"-3" high.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I'm using Crypt petchii as a foreground plant. I had Fissidens on mesh as a carpet but it collected so much crap and was impossible to vacuum so I took it out.
> 
> Just received seven more Crypt petchii today. Woo hoo!!! You guys should try it. Only gets 2"-3" high.


By golly, I just may try that next. Where did you get it from?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I got them from the jdaquatics (see above); the same guy who has the smaller Dwarf Sags. But I bought his last seven 'petchii.'  He said he'll have more. You can email him at [email protected].

A lot of his plants are grown emersed (I asked) but I haven't had a problem with melting.

jdaquatics13 | eBay


----------

